# photoshop...andy warhol



## ATXshots (Oct 23, 2008)

I have been trying to make an 'Andy Warhol' type photo, I have done the tutorials, but it never works out  This is what I have so far...


 

Now on the tutorials it tells me to make a copy of the 'group' and drag the 'group' onto my main canvas....the idea is to put four on one canvas (different colors of course)

So, when I try it I get this error message saying "could not complete request because your source and destination documents are the same".  Can anyone help?

Oh, I did one tutorial that suggesting making "guides" but I could never get that to work either


----------



## terri (Oct 23, 2008)

I've moved this thread from the Alternative forum over to the Graphics forum, where you'll hopefully get some feedback.


----------



## ATXshots (Oct 23, 2008)

oh thank you


----------



## ATXshots (Oct 24, 2008)

hmmm...Maybe there aren't too many effects going on in this forum. Anyone know of a good photoshop forum?


----------



## ATXshots (Oct 27, 2008)

okay, I figured it out  not perfect, but ill fix that later


----------



## robb01 (Oct 30, 2008)

aww its cool


----------



## Joecre01 (Nov 27, 2008)

Out of interest how did you get it to work in the end!? Because im also being instructed to drag a layer containing my wannabe background into the canvas but im getting the same error message :s


----------



## ANDS! (Nov 28, 2008)

The OP was trying to drag the background of his original onto his background - its not possible.  Its like trying to copy and paste the same document in the same location on your HD.  

Just make a new document that has double the dimensions of your original, and drag and drop from the original to the new document and create four layers.

Profit.


----------



## ATXshots (Nov 28, 2008)

ANDS! said:


> The OP was trying to drag the background of his original onto his background - its not possible.  Its like trying to copy and paste the same document in the same location on your HD.
> 
> Just make a new document that has double the dimensions of your original, and drag and drop from the original to the new document and create four layers.
> 
> Profit.



Yes, this is what I did ...


heres my newest one I made for a friend:


----------



## ANDS! (Nov 29, 2008)

I think the first oen has more pop/consistency to it.


----------

